
Google Glass Usecase [video] - glassapps
https://plus.google.com/b/106602236252005267001/106602236252005267001/posts/SF8LaDLUtc4
======
glassapps
Even if people are freaking out about possible privacy problems, I believe
that glass or a similar product will be useful one day

